#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Безмятежное пребывание или Исследование?

## Михаил_

Что по вашему путь: Безмятежное пребывание или Исследования интерес?

(только этот аспект "этих двух" рассматривается в этой теме, все остальные временно не рассматриваются, не отделив одно от другого запутаемся)

----------


## Михаил_

Дело в том, что безмятежное пребывание по моему непрофессиональному мнению, невозможно на 1 или 2, 3 дхьяне. Я конечно там небыл, 
но даже если подумать - там всегда есть ещё объект анализа и каждый раз он динамический, иначе все дхьяны пролетали бы сразу после первой. Может быть так кто-то считает, но не я. Это означает, что если вы безмятежно пребываете и все ещё не Будда - возможно вы просто игнорируете объект.

Вопрос-ответ по моей информации работает только на первой дхьяне, а далее словами - нет. Тоже можно ориентироваться.

Отсюда следует что безмятежно пребывать можно только разве в 4 дхьяне

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

На каком-то этапе может быть и то и другое. Но на более высоком уровне такие концепции могут отвлекать и  бывают фразы типа "Путь вне пути, вне цели, вне идущего. Познание вне познания, познающего и объекта познания"

----------

Михаил_ (10.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> На каком-то этапе может быть и то и другое. Но на более высоком уровне такие концепции могут отвлекать и  бывают фразы типа "Путь вне пути, вне цели, вне идущего. Познание вне познания, познающего и объекта познания"


По моей информации, На 2-ой дхьяне не должно быть вербальных концепций, не должно быть пространства видимостей, и грубого разделения на внешний объект и субъект. Соответственно, уже там мысли не будут отвлекать. Еще раньше, вся болтовня, и затем и все образы ушли. Но остались тонкие концепции, ведь кто-то же воспринимает что-то. Все еще будут яркие желания нести внимание как бурный поток реки. Радость-интерес (тот что внимание удерживает). Отдельно удовлетворенность. Еще люди подсказали что тут есть безмятежность, не знаю, сомневаюсь.

----------


## Антарадхана

Не должно быть противопоставления сосредоточения/умиротворения, с анализом/прозрением. Напротив, должно быть их гармоничное сочетание, объединение, синтез.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...ration2-sv.htm
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...passana-sv.htm
https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1423.0

----------

Михаил_ (10.10.2018)

----------


## Антончик

Это из разряда безмятежность(шаматха) или проникновение (випашьяна)? Если верить Ламриму, то сначала безмятежность, потом на её основе проникновение. То есть это этапы одного пути )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что по вашему путь: Безмятежное пребывание или Исследования интерес?
> 
> (только этот аспект "этих двух" рассматривается в этой теме, все остальные временно не рассматриваются, не отделив одно от другого запутаемся)


Когда у Вас есть уже безмятежное пребывание, то уже нет пути. Вы пришли.)

Интерес исследования вообще к буддизму не имеет никакого отношения. Буддизм, - это жизненная НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬ следовать Пути, интересно тебе или нет, но есть факт страдательности и способ ее избежать. И исследование проводится в направлении полезно, ведет к результату, или неполезно и не ведет к результату. КОгда человек заболевает, он уже не из интереса читает о своей болезни, а ищет конкретное средство себе помочь.

Это как интересно или нет, но дерьмо придется почистить, чтобы было чисто. Если при этом получится культивировать интерес и энтузиазм, отлично, но лучше просто взять в руки тряпку и заняться уборкой.

Вы уже запутались на начальном этапе.

----------

Доня (10.10.2018), Михаил_ (10.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Я думаю все не так плохо. *Интерес есть всегда*, он управляет нашим внимание, в рамках нашей воли или без нее...
Скорректировать мотивацию и правильно направить интерес, это уже часть пути.
Так и по 4 дхьяну мы будем корректировать снова и снова интерес. А потом еще и еще пару раз.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что по вашему путь: Безмятежное пребывание или Исследования интерес?
> 
> (только этот аспект "этих двух" рассматривается в этой теме, все остальные временно не рассматриваются, не отделив одно от другого запутаемся)


Как для начала можно и так и так.


Как путь, то это если Безмятежное пребывание или Исследования интерес - являются целью.

----------

Михаил_ (10.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Никогда не видел чтобы исследования проводились с целью страдания. Или вообще без цели.
Ан нет пардон подождите, в России есть такие исследования.

----------


## Балдинг

Если из этих двух, то исследование.

----------

